# L E D Lights



## prankster

i am looking for the led lights for the inside of our tt.might anyone know where to get them and will ti be a " remove old bulb and insert new setup" or do i have to replace the whole light fixture?


----------



## W Podboy

I replaced half of all my bulbs with LED's. ( this way I can have extra light when I need it or go into scrooge mode and just use the LED's when we are dry camping ) The style I have is a replacement plug in panel with 10 or more LED's on it.

Try this link. This is where I got mine. They are a little pricy but worth it in the long run

http://www.superbrightleds.com/other_bulbs.htm

Good Luck

Wes


----------



## GarethsDad

I replaced all of the 12v interior blubs with LEDs. They are plug and play. I also replaced the four outside lites with leds. It cost me just over $300.00 to do this but worth it to me. See pictures here http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8520 . Got them from http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/90-Lumen-LE...sspagenameZWDVW. They are .75 watts each Or 1.5 watts per double fixture compared to 12 watts per old bulb. James


----------



## skippershe

GarethsDad said:


> compared to 12 watts per old bulb. James


I think the factory bulbs are 18 watts each...even better savings on power


----------



## GarethsDad

skippershe said:


> compared to 12 watts per old bulb. James


I think the factory bulbs are 18 watts each...even better savings on power








[/quote]
I think that they (Keystone) upgraded the bulbs after 2004. The bulbs that were in our 03 were 12 watt bulbs but could have been replaced by the original owner. James


----------



## Oregon_Camper

GarethsDad said:


> I replaced all of the 12v interior blubs with LEDs. They are plug and play. I also replaced the four outside lites with leds. It cost me just over $300.00 to do this but worth it to me. See pictures here http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8520 . Got them from http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/90-Lumen-LE...sspagenameZWDVW. They are .75 watts each Or 1.5 watts per double fixture compared to 12 watts per old bulb. James


Very Very nice....

Did you ever determine how much battery power you saved from moving from stock bulbs to these LED's? I dry camp 99% of the time and I want to either do something like you've done or simply get the lower wattage bulbs from Lowes.


----------



## skippershe

Oregon_Camper said:


> Very Very nice....
> 
> Did you ever determine how much battery power you saved from moving from stock bulbs to these LED's? I dry camp 99% of the time and I want to either do something like you've done or simply get the lower wattage bulbs from Lowes.


OK, Mr. Dry Camping Extraordinaire...I can't believe you haven't changed out your bulbs yet


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> Very Very nice....
> 
> Did you ever determine how much battery power you saved from moving from stock bulbs to these LED's? I dry camp 99% of the time and I want to either do something like you've done or simply get the lower wattage bulbs from Lowes.


OK, Mr. Dry Camping Extraordinaire...I can't believe you haven't changed out your bulbs yet








[/quote]

I know...I keep planning on doing it. We don't spend much time in the Outback, so I'm sure that is why we get though 3-4 day weekends with no problems (with 2x6v)


----------



## GarethsDad

Oregon_Camper said:


> I replaced all of the 12v interior blubs with LEDs. They are plug and play. I also replaced the four outside lites with leds. It cost me just over $300.00 to do this but worth it to me. See pictures here http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8520 . Got them from http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/90-Lumen-LE...sspagenameZWDVW. They are .75 watts each Or 1.5 watts per double fixture compared to 12 watts per old bulb. James


Very Very nice....

Did you ever determine how much battery power you saved from moving from stock bulbs to these LED's? I dry camp 99% of the time and I want to either do something like you've done or simply get the lower wattage bulbs from Lowes.
[/quote]
Well, with the stock in our TT being 12 watts and the LEDs at .75 watts each side as there are six (6) LEDs in one set. I could turn on all of the lights (LEDs) and use less watts then using one pair of 12 watt bulbs (24) watts. I think that I could run the LEDs (all of them) 4 hours a day for 7 days, but I also have a small solar panel that would keep up with my usage on good clear sunny days. James


----------



## NobleEagle

What I am going to mention is NOT LED's but a good alternative (I think...I won't make that call because I am not authorized to nor do I have the qualifications or certifications). Anyways, I went to one of the Home Improvement stores and got the low voltage bulbs used for low voltage lighting around your landscape at home. I got a package of 4 watt bulbs for about $4.00 and I put 2 of them in the fixture over the rear slide out. This was so we wouldn't be blinded when reading in bed. Not too much of a difference in the amount of light but a lot less wattage than the original bulbs. I am thinking of getting more and just doing it to all of the fixtures inside the TT. This is just an alternative to previous suggestions as I can not justify the high cost of replacing the original bulbs. They do not burn out often enough for me to calculate how much I would save to get replacements. But this is a very economic way to reduce the wattage inside the TT.


----------



## Lmbevard

Just googled the brightness of regular bulbs and a 12W normal bulb puts out about 120 Lumens. I couldn't find a 4W bulb but the 8W puts out 57 lumens. So the LED above would be a real good replacement for full brightness. My 5er had 18 light bulbs. 18 x .75 is 13.5W, only a little more than one bulb burning. I know that the bulbs last for ever, but these are rate at 10 years of normal usage. I have replaced the toilet room bulb with one 4W because my DW likes to turn on the light to go in the middle of the night and the light always wakes me up. I still don't under stand why women have to have a light one to go to the bathroom, after all they always sit so they can't miss. Me, I always go by sound. If I hear water in water, I know I'm ok.







Back to the subject, I thinking of changing some of my lights to LED's just because of the crispness of the light. I don't go dry camping, but still would like to save energy because it's the right thing to do.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

NobleEagle said:


> What I am going to mention is NOT LED's but a good alternative (I think...I won't make that call because I am not authorized to nor do I have the qualifications or certifications). Anyways, I went to one of the Home Improvement stores and got the low voltage bulbs used for low voltage lighting around your landscape at home. I got a package of 4 watt bulbs for about $4.00 and I put 2 of them in the fixture over the rear slide out. This was so we wouldn't be blinded when reading in bed. Not too much of a difference in the amount of light but a lot less wattage than the original bulbs. I am thinking of getting more and just doing it to all of the fixtures inside the TT. This is just an alternative to previous suggestions as I can not justify the high cost of replacing the original bulbs. They do not burn out often enough for me to calculate how much I would save to get replacements. But this is a very economic way to reduce the wattage inside the TT.


I've put these on my list for the next time I'm at Lowes.


----------



## Husker92

Are the LED bright enough? Did you replace the originals with narrow or wide LEDs?

GarethsDad which LEDs (part numbers) did you purchase?

Thanks in advance!
Steve


----------



## GarethsDad

Husker92 said:


> Are the LED bright enough? Did you replace the originals with narrow or wide LEDs?
> 
> GarethsDad which LEDs (part numbers) did you purchase?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Steve


Yes they are vary bright. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8517 .I used the 921 wedge style inside and the 1156 bayonet style on the 4 outside lights. the LEDs look like this http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8520 .And http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8518 . James


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

GarethsDad said:


> Are the LED bright enough? Did you replace the originals with narrow or wide LEDs?
> 
> GarethsDad which LEDs (part numbers) did you purchase?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Steve


Yes they are vary bright. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8517 .I used the 921 wedge style inside and the 1156 bayonet style on the 4 outside lights. the LEDs look like this http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8520 .And http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8518 . James
[/quote]

I need to make the switch to LED especially for the lamp over the bed, whats the correct way to pull the covers off so I can change them ? I have pulled on them a little but I am missing the obvious trick.

Thanks 
Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper

bigdisneydaddy said:


> I need to make the switch to LED especially for the lamp over the bed, whats the correct way to pull the covers off so I can change them ? I have pulled on them a little but I am missing the obvious trick.


On our 2004 28RSS, they just pop off...with a little force.


----------



## TrainRiders

bigdisneydaddy said:


> I need to make the switch to LED especially for the lamp over the bed, whats the correct way to pull the covers off so I can change them ? I have pulled on them a little but I am missing the obvious trick.
> 
> Thanks
> Scott


On our 21RS, the covers slide out (away from the center switch) and then fall off. If you pry them directly down the catch may break.


----------



## prankster

try squeezing the lense by its sides and pull slightly away from the switch. they pop out fairly easly.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

prankster said:


> try squeezing the lense by its sides and pull slightly away from the switch. they pop out fairly easly.


Yep...


----------



## GarethsDad

For those of you that would like to see how bright the LEDs are please watch here. 



 . Sorry for my loud breathing. This was filmed at 7:10 pm est today. James


----------



## Husker92

Those lights look bright enough for me. Thanks for the video.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

GarethsDad said:


> For those of you that would like to see how bright the LEDs are please watch here.
> 
> 
> 
> . Sorry for my loud breathing. This was filmed at 7:10 pm est today. James


Wow...those really do put off a lot of light. Very nice


----------



## BigBadBrain

GarethsDad said:


> For those of you that would like to see how bright the LEDs are please watch here.
> 
> 
> 
> . Sorry for my loud breathing. This was filmed at 7:10 pm est today. James


Wow! Is that run off batteries in the video? Nice video work - shall we now call you Darth Outbacker?


----------

